# Domenico Scarlatti K141



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Here's my latest piece, K141 by Domenico Scarlatti. I played this as a duet with my Strat. I hope you like it.






Thanks for listening,

Chris


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You are the master my friend. That was awesome. Who did the arrangement? What amp and pick did you use? 

Would you consider doing another of your videos on the neck pickup with tone at 60-70%? Also wondering where the mic was placed. Is that a garnet amp? 

So very nice. If I lived near you I’d take a lesson or two per year to move along in the areas of my playing that need attention.


First class !! Cheers


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow , I like that one Chris , thanks .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks! 

I look forward to your threads and am always in awe watching and listening to you play the guitar.

Apologies if I have asked this in the past, but do you play and/or teach guitar professionally...on a full-time basis?


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

sambonee said:


> You are the master my friend. That was awesome. Who did the arrangement? What amp and pick did you use?
> 
> Would you consider doing another of your videos on the neck pickup with tone at 60-70%? Also wondering where the mic was placed. Is that a garnet amp?
> 
> ...


Thanks Sean. The arrangement was had by watching the Beijing Guitar Duo, Meng is one of my favs. I'm still using the Garnet amp and the pick is a V-pick you sent me. I can't remember what it's called but it's white and completely symmetric on all sides so if one tip were to wear down a bit you'd use the next corner. This video is on the neck pick-up and the volume is at about 10 but I put the tone at about 60%. I find that fattens it up. 



John Reilly said:


> Wow , I like that one Chris , thanks .


Thanks John, glad you liked it.




greco said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> I look forward to your threads and am always in awe watching and listening to you play the guitar.
> 
> Apologies if I have asked this in the past, but do you play and/or teach guitar professionally...on a full-time basis?


Thanks Greco, I do teach but otherwise just a couch potato.

Chris


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So many questions. Where was the mic? I’m
Curious. Was it a dynamic or condenser? 

Your technique is so good. Your pick technique is different from mine but there a few tips I learned from this one. Great of you to share.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

sambonee said:


> So many questions. Where was the mic? I’m
> Curious. Was it a dynamic or condenser?
> 
> Your technique is so good. Your pick technique is different from mine but there a few tips I learned from this one. Great if you to share.


Hi Sean, The mic is very close to the amp. It is a Blue Snowball. Aside from the hybrid picking with my m finger, I'm strictly alternating on this piece.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks. Cool. I think that the mic might be picking up some acoustic sounds of the strat. 

Keep it up. Baroque music is heavenly.


----------



## OldDog NewTricks (Jul 25, 2019)

But how did you fit nylon strings on a strat? : )
Seriously, really enjoyed this - and motivating, too. Scarlatti was a favourite of mine on piano, and looking forward to having some skills to try it on guitar. Thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Woah.
Wow.
Wooo.

Et cetera

Very impressive and yet still very musical.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very good!

Based on my youthful piano studies, I carried a grudge against Scarlatti for years. However, maturity of character often brings with it a maturity of acceptance and taste, and I love Scarlatti now.

Again, very good!


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

OldDog NewTricks said:


> But how did you fit nylon strings on a strat? : )
> Seriously, really enjoyed this - and motivating, too. Scarlatti was a favourite of mine on piano, and looking forward to having some skills to try it on guitar. Thanks for sharing your talent.


Thanks OldDog. Glad you enjoyed it.



Milkman said:


> Woah.
> Wow.
> Wooo.
> 
> ...


Thanks Milkman



Mooh said:


> Very good!
> 
> Based on my youthful piano studies, I carried a grudge against Scarlatti for years. However, maturity of character often brings with it a maturity of acceptance and taste, and I love Scarlatti now.
> 
> Again, very good!


Thanks Mooh, I've never tried Piano but I can imagine how hard Scarlatti's pieces are.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just watched the clip again, actually a couple of times today, and I noticed the upholstered positioning thing you used.

Is this a standard accessory, something you made, or simply something that was at hand?

It seems safe to assume it puts an electric guitar in a closer approximation of a conventional classical position. 

Again, for several reasons, this performance is really enjoyable for me.

I suppose it’s the combination of complexity and musicality that grabs me. Granted, much of that is in the composition, but man, you killed it.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I just watched the clip again, actually a couple of times today, and I noticed the upholstered positioning thing you used.
> 
> Is this a standard accessory, something you made, or simply something that was at hand?
> 
> ...


The cushion is made by a company called Dynarette, it is designed for classical players so they don't need a foot rest.. I had been using it for years when I wasn't even touching an electric guitar and then when I got back into playing electric I had completely gotten used to having it. It raises the guitar up making the left hand easier for barres and stretches.
Glad your enjoying the piece, Scarlatti was a genius.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bachololic said:


> The cushion is made by a company called Dynarette, it is designed for classical players so they don't need a foot rest.. I had been using it for years when I wasn't even touching an electric guitar and then when I got back into playing electric I had completely gotten used to having it. It raises the guitar up making the left hand easier for barres and stretches.
> Glad your enjoying the piece, Scarlatti was a genius.


Well, to clarify, yes it’s a brilliant composition, but I wouldn’t want to downplay your performance of the piece.

Few clips get my attention the way this one did.


----------

